# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

## ابو تركي ـ قانوني جديد

ماهي المدة القانونية والشرعية التي يمكن خلالها الكفيل الغارم الرجوع على الاصيل بموجب صك الحكم الشرعي الذي يحمله الكفيل الغارم بعد أن قام بتسديد الدين للدائن وبعد أن تم إلزامه قضائياً بتسديد الدين بصفته كفيل غرم وأداء .
وهل يسقط حق الكفيل بالرجوع على الاصيل بعد مرور سنة من عدم المطالبة لأن تلك الفترة تعتبر قرينة على السداد ؟    :Thumb Yello:

----------

